# Canister vs HOB



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Is the major difference noise and more media that people go with canister filters? I'm undecided about future filters I may look at. Presently I have HOB on all my tanks. None are over stocked. My chemistry on all tanks 0,0,and nitrates running 10-20. Weekly fifty percent water changes. Noise with my HOB's is not an issue for me. So, there seems a big difference in cost and looking for arguments for spending a lot more for canisters vs sticking with HOB filters. Don't want argument just objective analysis please.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

One thing I like about canisters is that they don't require the tank to be so far away from the wall behind them, and they are quiet, and they hold lots of media.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

On the positive side for HOB: Cheaper, less prone to leaks, easier to maintain
On the positive side for cans: Higher capacity, quieter, less frequent maintenance

If you are doing well with HOB, my advice is to stick with them, why spend the extra $$$ when you don't have to?


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

I think one thing depends on the size of your tank and maybe the number and size of the fish you keep. My 90 gallon tank has a HOB and a Canister filter and both work well together.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Should have given tank size and fish. The three tanks I would consider a canister for are a 75 and two 55's. One 55 and the 75 are Mnuba tanks currently housing juveniles with 16 in 55 and 19 in the 75. The second 55 has two Angels,six Lemon Tetras and six Harlequin Rasboras. Two HOB filters on each with adequate flow. Also keep sponges in all my tanks.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Ralph493 said:


> Is the major difference noise and more media that people go with canister filters? I'm undecided about future filters I may look at. Presently I have HOB on all my tanks. None are over stocked. My chemistry on all tanks 0,0,and nitrates running 10-20. Weekly fifty percent water changes. Noise with my HOB's is not an issue for me. So, there seems a big difference in cost and looking for arguments for spending a lot more for canisters vs sticking with HOB filters. Don't want argument just objective analysis please.


Why are you considering changing to canisters?


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

noddy said:


> Ralph493 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the major difference noise and more media that people go with canister filters? I'm undecided about future filters I may look at. Presently I have HOB on all my tanks. None are over stocked. My chemistry on all tanks 0,0,and nitrates running 10-20. Weekly fifty percent water changes. Noise with my HOB's is not an issue for me. So, there seems a big difference in cost and looking for arguments for spending a lot more for canisters vs sticking with HOB filters. Don't want argument just objective analysis please.
> ...


It seems that there is a lean toward canisters for 55+ tanks with posters I've read.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Ralph493 said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph493 said:
> ...


I personally use canisters. I have had issues with A.C's overflowing onto the floor before and noise is an issue for me. I also like the fact that I can use an inline heater with a canister.
I also generally have large tanks running and H.O.B's just wouldn't cut it. I do currently have an emperor 400 on my 210g tank but it mainly there to hold a couple of sponges in case I have to set up a small tank for fry. 
The main filtration is done with large canisters. I have a 40 gallon grow out tank that I will be setting up with an eheim 2217 and the emperor 400 soon.
But, you seem to be perfectly happy with the way it's working out for you now so I would suggest you stick with what you have. :thumb:


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Ralph493 said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph493 said:
> ...


Just because everyone else says it's right for them, does not make it right for you...There are a lot of rules of thumb thrown about on the internet which don't fully hold water, so to speak. Watts per gallon, filter turnover, etc.

Sounds like you have the HOB's already, and they are doing the job. Don't get caught up in the consumerism of the hobby. If you were starting from scratch, or you were in a position where you needed to replace a filter (or filters), you might consider them.

Another angle is that you likely have sorted out the idiosyncrasies of your HOB's, like just how to get them going again, and you would be starting over with canisters. If you started to move towards canisters, you would also need to keep additional spare parts around for them, in addition to those for the HOB's.

Nothing wrong with taking a look around and seeing what is out there, so that when you are faced with a decision such as a new tank or replacement filter you are ready.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I have two canisters on my 55, but that's only because after installing everything, and filling it, it was too close to the wall to put an HOB, so off I went to buy another canister. I still have the new HOB in the box waiting to go in a hospital tank or something.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks for all you guys for your input. It's helpful and appreciated.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I switched to Eheim cans close to 30 years ago. Positives for cans: quiet, most of the media can be re-used indefinitely, handle sand well, great biological filtration. Negatives: can leak if you don't lubricate o-ring, more work to clean. I say stick with works for you. Another thing that I like about canisters is that you can add an Eheim air diffusor to the output which injects air into the water stream, alleviating the need for a separate air pump.


----------



## richter.billy (Dec 28, 2018)

I think it's personal preference. As long as the chemistry is good, that's all that matters. I have 2 hobs and 2 canisters on my 120.


----------

